# Poor Pigeon Can't Eat



## HollyW (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello there! I'm new to this forum and signed up to see if I can help this poor guy out.


Basically, I've taken to putting bird seed on my windowsill to feed the pigeons, and yesterday this poor fellow turned up with his top beak twisted to the right. It was a little bit tragic to see him trying failing to pick up any of the seed. He came back again today and he's so hungry he'll happily take food from my hand, and the only thing I can think of feeding that he seems able to pick up and swallow is bread. I know that's probably not the best thing to feed a clearly starving pigeon 


Does anyone have any advice as for what I can try and feed him? He seems completely unable to pick up food on his own except for very rarely (the triumph on his poor little face is heartbreaking when he does!) so ideally I'm looking for something I can feed him by hand. I'm going to try and attempt to coax him into the flat and feed him liquids from a syringe on the very unlikely chance he'll take it.


p.s. I'm aware the poor guy probably has very little chance if he can't eat on his own, just wanna see if i can help him in anyway.

Many thanks,

Holly x


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

Put seeds in a deep dish so he can get a beak full.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

HollyW said:


> Hello there! I'm new to this forum and signed up to see if I can help this poor guy out.
> 
> 
> Basically, I've taken to putting bird seed on my windowsill to feed the pigeons, and yesterday this poor fellow turned up with his top beak twisted to the right. It was a little bit tragic to see him trying failing to pick up any of the seed. He came back again today and he's so hungry he'll happily take food from my hand, and the only thing I can think of feeding that he seems able to pick up and swallow is bread. I know that's probably not the best thing to feed a clearly starving pigeon
> ...


Thank you for caring about this brave little guy.
Can you get him inside and confine him? His chances out in the wild are not good. 
You can try using a deep bowl (at least 2-3 inches) and fill it with seeds, he will have a better chance of grabbing seed instead of individually off the ground. Also a small deep bowl of water (bowls that won't tip over).
I would definitely try to catch him. And if you could post a picture, that would help to see what's going on with him. Some birds beaks continue to grow and need to be trimmed.
Let us know how you make out.....other members will be along, hopefully some in your area. Where are you located?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you put seed in a small deep dish, can he pick it up then? He may also be able to pick up frozen peas that you defrost and warm up under warm running water. Because they are soft and squishy, he may be able to pick them up. If you are giving him bread, then hopefully it is something whole grain, rather than white bread which fills him but offers no nutrition.

You are right in that he won't survive as a feral bird with that beak. Don't know what happened to him, but it could have been a fairly recent thing. Hard to believe that he has been that way long and survived. He should be caught if possible, and would do better in captivity. Others have had birds with beaks like that, and had to hand feed them. Some have been able to pick up seeds in a deep dish that they can put their beak down into the seed to pick it up. Is it possible to catch the bird, and maybe get a picture of the beak? BTW, Welcome to P.T. Holly, and thanks for caring about this poor guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Guess everyone saw the post at the same time. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Guess everyone saw the post at the same time. LOL.


LOL, I see that!


----------



## HollyW (Jul 1, 2011)

Hehe, thanks for the advice and welcome everyone!

I will definitely try bringing him inside then. He will take from my hand but he's still a little skittish and doesn't much like coming too close if the window is wide open - will try and gain his trust with a bit more bread. He's fluttered off somewhere for now, so will grab a picture next time he comes back.

Until I can get him inside I'll get a good bowl - my only issue is my windowsill looks out over a relatively busy street, I'll have to make sure the seed and water is secured well otherwise it'll go toppling over onto someone's head 

Oh, and I'm located in Kent in the UK x

Thanks again, will keep you all updated with the little guys status


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for helping this pigeon. 

If interested, you can read my posts on *Splitbeak*, who had the same problem. Use "splitbeak" as keyword in search.

There are other issues involved with a damaged or missing beak, besides eating, such as preening. 

Posts numbers 65 and 66

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/rs...ated-pigeons-14180-2.html?highlight=splitbeak

Many others here at PT have dealt with missing and deformed upper and/or lower beak issues. Some of the stories and threads are heartwarming, some are horrific. However, I know of no single term to use as a keyword search to access all the various threads and posts. Perhaps "missing beak," "split beak," "twisted beak." 

Larry


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

HollyW said:


> my only issue is my windowsill looks out over a relatively busy street, I'll have to make sure the seed and water is secured well otherwise it'll go toppling over onto someone's head


Could be nasty 
If you could get hold of a long shallow windowsill box pot base (think B&Q have them) then secure that, it has a lip which would keep dishes safe, and also catch some of the spilled seeds & stop them falling on people too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We might also be able to come up with some advice for how to deal with it better if you can take and post a picture of the problem--sometimes these deals can be managed by doing some trimming or filing.

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can put down a strip of metal and tack it to the window sill, then put the magnetized tape on the bottom of a couple of small crocks, they could be held in place that way.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> If you can put down a strip of metal and tack it to the window sill, then put the magnetized tape on the bottom of a couple of small crocks, they could be held in place that way.


LOL, Industrial strength 'stick on Velcro' works great too


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi HollyW,

I just wanted to give you some numbers of two Kent based rescue centres that maybe able to help with this poor pigeon if you do manage to catch it.

I don't know whether either are anywhere near you but it might be useful to have in case of emergency.

Folly Wildlife Rescue
Eridge Gren
Tunbridge Kent Helpline: 07957 949825 open 8.00am to 21.00

The Retreat
Daltons Rd
Crockenhill
Nr Swanley
Kent BR8 8EN 01322 614247

Do check with them first if they would help as opposed to euthanising before taking it to them just in case the beak problem is not somehting they would have time and resources to treat.

You've got some very experienced help on offer here aswell so I hope you are able to catch it so we can help it out.

Keep us posted

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, Industrial strength 'stick on Velcro' works great too



You're right, it does. I have used that for lots of things. Forgot about that!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> You're right, it does. I have used that for lots of things. Forgot about that!


Depends on the surface, if the sill is painted, it will stick, but chances are the paint wont 
also if sill is concrete or there is a lot of stone dust around it wont matter how strong it is, it just wont adhere.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Depends on the surface, if the sill is painted, it will stick, but chances are the paint wont
> also if sill is concrete or there is a lot of stone dust around it wont matter how strong it is, it just wont adhere.


Yes, it does depend on the surface.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I never trust stick on Velcro 100%, so I always reenforce it with a couple staples on wood surfaces. I use it to make 'roll-up windows' in my flight cage for the sunny days when I cover it in the winter. Then at night I can just unroll the plastic window to close and attach it to the frame to keep the drafts out


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I never trust stick on Velcro 100%, so I always reenforce it with a couple staples on wood surfaces. I use it to make 'roll-up windows' in my flight cage for the sunny days when I cover it in the winter. Then at night I can just unroll the plastic window to close and attach it to the frame to keep the drafts out



That's funny! I just bought some the other day to attach the plastic pet screen to the aviary. I'm going to attach it at the top so that on the dark rainy mosquito days, I can just drop it down, and roll it up on most days. I will also reinforce it with my trusty staple gun.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> That's funny! I just bought some the other day to attach the plastic pet screen to the aviary. I'm going to attach it at the top so that on the dark rainy mosquito days, I can just drop it down, and roll it up on most days. I will also reinforce it with my trusty staple gun.


Good idea! With all this rain we've had, the mosquito's are ferocious 
I noticed I have some swollen eye's out in the loft again, it's the birds that have more visible skin around their eye's. I have one of those small hanging 'bug zappers' that I hang on the outside of the flight cage. It helps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Good idea! With all this rain we've had, the mosquito's are ferocious
> I noticed I have some swollen eye's out in the loft again, it's the birds that have more visible skin around their eye's. I have one of those small hanging 'bug zappers' that I hang on the outside of the flight cage. It helps




Do they help much? Maybe I should get one.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Do they help much? Maybe I should get one.


I think it helps a bit, it attracts them out of the loft into the light. I hang it on the outside of the flight cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I think it helps a bit, it attracts them out of the loft into the light. I hang it on the outside of the flight cage.


Thanks Waynette.


----------

